# Reptie Couriers



## Daveyboy (Dec 27, 2007)

Im after price off any of the couries for collection in aberdeen and drop in wirral?
many thanks


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

Daveyboy said:


> Im after price off any of the couries for collection in aberdeen and drop in wirral?
> many thanks


You could pm ditta for priced


----------

